# If The Name Fits!



## Timwis (31/5/20)

With all the hypocrisy and bad behaviour from so called celebrities and public figures this thread is for matching a name to a song title that fits!

I will start:

Donald Trump - American Idiot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (31/5/20)

Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma - ZOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/20)

Dominic Cummings - little lies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (31/5/20)

The entire NCCC

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/6/20)

I think based on the riots, American idiot should apply to the entire country - not just the leader.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (1/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Dominic Cummings - little lies




Epic, sharp this morning Tim

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (4/6/20)

Ted Bundy - Psycho Killer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Oscar Pistorius - Wolf at your Door





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

@Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (5/6/20)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (5/6/20)

Christos said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme




Impressive guitar skills

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/6/20)

Adephi said:


> Impressive guitar skills


I think guitar skill is more appropriate since there is only one string. Reminds me of the one string thought of the person I tagged

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/6/20)

Christos said:


> I think guitar skill is more appropriate since there is only one string. Reminds me of the one string thought of the person I tagged


Oh you had to explain your joke. Well done mate, good one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (5/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oh you had to explain your joke. Well done mate, good one


Just making sure you got it.


----------



## Adephi (6/6/20)

Timwis said:


> With all the hypocrisy and bad behaviour from so called celebrities and public figures this thread is for matching a name to a song title that fits!
> 
> I will start:
> 
> Donald Trump - American Idiot




For the media that feeds it and the world that consumes it..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (6/6/20)

Adephi said:


> For the media that feeds it and the world that consumes it..




I’ve been working through their discography the last couple of days... kind of forgot how epic these guys are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/6/20)

Dedicated to those good folks at "Hufflepuff" Quireboys - Tramps and Thieves

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oh you had to explain your joke. Well done mate, good one



Did you know being a chronic asshole is linked to mental health disease

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Did you know being a chronic asshole is linked to mental health disease


OOOh another facebook doctor

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (25/7/20)

Madonna: Dogs d'amour - Pretty Pretty ONCE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Did you know being a chronic asshole is linked to mental health disease

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (25/8/20)

Nobody in particular

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Room Fogger



Brings back good memories  , nowadays it’s more vape in the room than smoke on the water though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

This one is for ... @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

@Rob Fisher - singing to the Dani's , just before the next vape mail arrives...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

For the one and only @Christos - you can pick which one fits you best...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

This is @Silver to his Reo Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

